# My Game calls



## TellicoTurning (Dec 30, 2006)

Travis posted his first duck call, so thought I would show a few of mine.. I bought my kits through HUT, but have also gotten some through CSUSA as well.  I made these last fall for sale at my booth at the Telliquah resort.  I was fairly successful with my sales.. both deer and duck calls.


----------



## laspringer (Dec 31, 2006)

Chuck,
Nice looking duck calls, I like the far right one.
Did you use an o ring fit or friction fit on your duck calls.
I just finished up some coyote calls today and used the o ring fit.




<br />




<br />

Alan


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 31, 2006)

Y'all have some nice looking calls there. I have never had much luck with the O rings, I just use a friction fit. The diamondwood hasn't held up for me. They just come apart whether in use or not.


----------



## chigdon (Dec 31, 2006)

They look great.  It is something I have never tried.  What kind of calls do you make?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 31, 2006)

I used the o ring.. but did get a couple too tight and wound up splitting one.. checked the others and loosened the ring a little... 

Frank, only had one Dymondwood come apart SO FAR.. actually think the buyer caused the problem, taking it apart ... it was one of the deer calls that has an adjustable oring on the reed... he was playing with it and kept pulling it apart to change the tone... it split at one of the lamination joints....that's the one I figured I got too tight and checked the others.. I think I prefer the natural wood for looks..

Alan, I like the coyote calls... haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 1, 2007)

The Dymondwood laminations are (apparently) not very strong. Getting the stopper just right, not too tight and not too loose can be problematic. And the woods do change dimension with moisture, which is abundant in a duck blind or from using (blowing).
I don't use the O rings because of dimension considerations. The stopper is drilled with a 1/2" diameter hole. The outside dimension of the stopper plug is 3/4". That means the thickness of the wood is only 1/8", not much to play with by cutting grooves for O rings which are almost 1/8" in thickness. At best you get only paper thickness left, not sturdy enough to suit me.
How do you do it?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 1, 2007)

pretty much like you listed... I made about 1/2 dozen of the Dymondwood... they are definitely pretty, but probably not practical.. in future I may try to do just the friction fit.. duck calls don't turn really well in my area, so may shift to more deer calls.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

Those are very much nicer than mine but I'm getting there.  Did the coyote reed come from HUT?


----------



## laspringer (Jan 1, 2007)

Travis,
http://www.king-cart.com/cgi-bin/cart.cgi?store=apc&product=Call+Builder&exact_match
Is were I get my predator call reeds.
The coyote calls were made from pen blanks 3/4 X 3/4 X 5
Alan


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work.  I don't hunt anyore, but I can appreciate nicely turned and finished calls.
Rob


----------



## woodwish (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice looking calls.  I have made a lot of slate turkey calls but never all others.  I do the turning and a friend does the rest.  He hunts, I don't.  Other than teasing the dogs with the calls I have no idea when one sounds good and when it doesn't.  Some of my best looking ones don't seen to sound right according to my friend, and then the ugly ones he claims are perfect.  Hard to win it seems!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 1, 2007)

Except for the few times I went with my Dad growing up... he squirrel hunted some and I when along to carry the ax and the squirrels.. I've never been inclined to hunt either... I just like making the calls... and since I'm near tone deaf, I don't know if they sound good or bad... my customers have all SAID they sounded good.. maybe just to make me feel good.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 2, 2007)

top looking calls guys. l think the duck sesion has been called off here in VICTORIA.sow the duck are safe for another year darn!mite have too go to Tassie to get a duck[!]


----------



## bob393 (Jan 2, 2007)

Really nice work!


----------

